# Wildcard Subdomain



## Stealth2204 (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend eine Wildcard Subdomain. ich habe momentan ein kunde angelegt mit der domain example.com .. wenn ich nun mich mit dem kunde einlogge und auf subdomains gehe, gebe ich ein

Host: *
Domain: example.com
Redirect Type: No Redirect (Was soll ich da eigentlich wählen für ne Wildcard?)
Redirect Pfad: /meinPfad/
Aktiv: Ja

Dann bekomme ich allerdings die Meldung

*ERROR*

Domainname ist ungültig.

Wie leg ich denn nun eine Wildcard Subdomain an wenn * ungültig ist?

nutze ispconfig3 aus der svn


----------



## F4RR3LL (2. März 2010)

ISPconf3 aus der svn ist nur ne Testumgebung .. da kanns dir mal flockig passieren das mal nix geht, mal alles.
Also am besten wechsel erstmal in den stable Bereich.. dann schaun mer weiter.

Gruß Sven


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

Moin...

Habe hier mit der aktuellen Stable ISPConfig3 gleiches Problem...
wie kann man hier eine Wildcard Subdomain anlegen ?


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

ISPConfig 3: Wähle bei Auto subdomain *. aus.


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

Ok ?! und das ist dann schon alles ? ne extra "Subdomain" muss ich dann nicht eingeben ?

Folgendes soll bei mir stattfinden.

Subdomains die quasi nicht in ISPConfig eingerichtet sind sollen auf ein bestimmtes verziechniss verwiesen.

Ich möchte also nicht das bla.domain.tld auf die normal domain "domain.tld" verweist sondern auf "domain.tld/wildcard" beispielsweise


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

> Ok ?! und das ist dann schon alles ?


Ja.



> ne extra "Subdomain" muss ich dann nicht eingeben ?


Nein. Außer natürlich dass Du einen wildcard DNS Eintrag im dns Server, der für diese Domain zuständig ist, machen musst.



> Ich möchte also nicht das bla.domain.tld auf die normal domain  "domain.tld" verweist sondern auf "domain.tld/wildcard" beispielsweise


Das hat ja dann nichts mit einer wildcard subdomain für eine Webseite zu tun sondern mit mod_rewrite Regeln. Schau mal hier für Beispiele:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

Ich hab im DSN ein DNS-A Eintrag mit Verweis auf die IP des Servers.

Wenn ich nun eine Subdomain aufrufe die nicht aktiv eingerichtet ist Lande ich eben immer auf der Hauptseite. Das soll ja wie gesagt nicht passieren. Ich möchte ja in dem Fall in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis landen.

so kann ich ja eine Subdomain anlegen abc.domain.de diese liegt dann im Verzeichnis /web/abc

und auf die gleiche Art und Weise hätte ich eben nun eine Subdamain *.domain.de im Verzeichniss /web/wildcard

Werd mir den Link gleich mal anschauen. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

> Wenn ich nun eine Subdomain aufrufe die nicht aktiv eingerichtet ist  Lande ich eben immer auf der Haptseite. Das soll ja wie gesagt nicht  passieren. Ich mächte ja in dem Fall in einem bestimmten Verzeichniss  Landen.


Doch, genau so muss das bei einem apache sein. Denn sonst würden ja die Regeln die Du noch für die Weiterleitung anlegen musst nicht funktionieren


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

hmpf... 
Also mit mod_rewrite komme ich hier nich wirklich weiter. Hier wird ja eine URL nur umgewandelt so das ich wieder bei "domain.de/wildcard lande.

Ich brauch nur eine Serverseitige weiterleitung auf "/web/wildcard"
Im Browser soll weiterhin die Wildcard Domain angezeigt werden also "bla.domain.de"


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

> Ich brauch nur eine Serverseitige weiterleitung auf "/web/wildcard"
> Im Browser soll weiterhin die Wildcard Domain angezeigt werden also  "bla.domain.de"


Und genau das machst Du ja mit mod_rewrite im apache. In der Browser URL ändert sich nur was, wenn Du das falsche Flag in Deiner Rewrite rule genommen hast. Schau Dir am besten nochmal die Beispiele an und versuch mal kein Flag zu nehmen.


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

so... 
Ich habe es hinbekommen. Habe jetzt in die endsprechende vhost.conf noch eines hinzugefügt. damit klappe es bestens

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www.domain.de
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ([^.]+).domain.de
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /wildcards/%1
```
Vielen Dank für den hinweis auf mod_rewrite

Greetz


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Du musst das in eine .htaccess Datei oder das apache Direktiven Feld einfügen und nicht in die vhost datei. Manuelle Änderungen werden aus der vhost Datei wieder automatisch entfernt.


----------



## DeepZone (15. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst das in eine .htaccess Datei oder das apache Direktiven Feld einfügen und nicht in die vhost datei. Manuelle Änderungen werden aus der vhost Datei wieder automatisch entfernt.


Gut zu wissen...
Hab es jetzt im Direktiven Feld eingetragen und aus der Vhost wieder gelöscht.

funktioniert...


----------



## Anagastes (23. Nov. 2017)

Moin, ich bin relativ neu mit ISP3 und mich verwirrt die Oberfläche noch etwas.

Z.b. bekomme ich es weder mit der Alias-Domain, Sub-Domain nocht der Funktion "Auto-Subdomain" hin den Redirekt aller sub-Domains die nicht existieren auf die Haupt-Domain umzuleiten.

Auch vHost-Direktive habe ich getestet. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## nowayback (23. Nov. 2017)

dns eintrag gesetzt mit A Record * ?
Btw. this is not a good practise


----------



## Anagastes (23. Nov. 2017)

Ja, der Eintrag ist enthalten. Es wird ja auch alles auf den Server geleitet. Nur wird da dann von Apach2 geantwortet ohne Inhalt. Das finde ich nicht gut. Daher der Redirekt auf die Haupt-Domain.


----------



## nowayback (23. Nov. 2017)

und https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/wildcard-subdomain.2848/#post-16209 hast du gemacht?


----------



## Anagastes (23. Nov. 2017)

Auch bereits getestet. Habe es nun aktiviert. 

Dann wird umgeleitet, aber da es LetsEncrypt ist kommt SSL-Fehler und die sub-Domain bleibt stehen. Auch nicht ganz das was ich wollte.


----------

